# body clips



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

Do life like bodies fit any other chassis with adapter clips ? Or can I modify them to fit another chassis? I am not happy with my life like cars.They break to easy .the bodies are nice.I have a drive to end hunger aarp jeff gordon car and a go daddy mark martin car......both cars i think need brushes......they will run if u give them help.....like turn the wheels but if you stop thats it ......


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

If you lift the rear wheels off the track and give it power does it run? If so, then it's more likely that the pick-up shoes are worn and just aren't making contact consistently on the rails. To remedy that, you should be able to gently reshape that shoe surface to bow it out a bit. That will buy you some more laps with them.

I'm not sure about adapting those bodies to other chassis.


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*car trouble*

I don't think it's the shoes,both car have same problem.its like not enough magnetic field or binding ....I tested with 9v battery when working on them,could it be motor? I just don't like the life like cars,they break if you look at them funny.....I'm old school and like the pan cake motors....you can work on them....these life like are not my cup of tea,but like the bodies


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*trouble*

no it dont run if you lift the wheels up,you have to turn them,sorry


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Stockers*

There are a few Southern groups that regularly race t-jets with Nascar style bodies. They do this by adding posts to either AFX or LifeLike bodies. It's not that hard to do. The cars are a lot of fun to race and look great.


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

Serge said:


> There are a few Southern groups that regularly race t-jets with Nascar style bodies. They do this by adding posts to either AFX or LifeLike bodies. It's not that hard to do. The cars are a lot of fun to race and look great.


hey I like that,where do i get them body post? i understand that you glue them on,great illustration (pics)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

As cheap as Lifelike cars are, just get another chassis. The Amrac, Rokar, Likelike M, and T will interchange. If you want to run other type chassis, you'll need to get creative. These Lifelike bodies run an AFX chassis...



Here's a thread on how to make some that might work for you. If you careful with mounting, you will still be able to use either mount, the Lifelike or AFX chassis. Also, you can take a junker AFX or Tyco body, cut the side door and mount out, trim to fit, and glue into the side of your Lifelike body. Since Tyco or Lifelike bodies are wider, you may need to add glue in a shim of plastic first, then glue in your mount ( look close at the bottom picture and you can see a thin plastic spacer)...The body post as shown earlier, also work great for T-Jet type chassis...RM

Sroll down to: post #203 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=14


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You did not say which Lifelike chassis you had, there is the older M chassis with just two ceramic magnets that was inherited from Rokar and the newer T chassis that has a can style motor and separate neo traction magnets. If the pickup shoes are not the problem there could be an issue with the motor. The older cars can run hot enough to collapse the brush springs. In that case the springs and brushes would need to be replaced. Not many people have tried to rebuild the can style motor. The M chassis has been out of production for some time and parts are getting harder to find, JAG Hobbies still has parts for both types of LL cars.


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*One version*

You can use this technique to lower your AFX cars or fit other bodies from different manufacturers.


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

Rich Dumas said:


> You did not say which Lifelike chassis you had, there is the older M chassis with just two ceramic magnets that was inherited from Rokar and the newer T chassis that has a can style motor and separate neo traction magnets. If the pickup shoes are not the problem there could be an issue with the motor. The older cars can run hot enough to collapse the brush springs. In that case the springs and brushes would need to be replaced. Not many people have tried to rebuild the can style motor. The M chassis has been out of production for some time and parts are getting harder to find, JAG Hobbies still has parts for both types of LL cars.


its the t chassis and i can not find brushes for them ,I replace the pinion gear and run great for awhile it was stripped out,could it be a down pole on motor?


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

Serge said:


> You can use this technique to lower your AFX cars or fit other bodies from different manufacturers.


where do i get body mounts for afx and where do i get body post for t jets ? Not going to spend money on life like parts, cars or track any more


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Styrene*

I buy styrene from the hobby store for both and glue it using Plastruct glue.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you can find a screwdriver that has the same size blade as the AFX mount (measure it up to the basket handle tab that sticks out) you can heat it with fire, and melt those slots in the styrene. (thanks to Hilltop for that idea!!) For T Jet posts, You want at least 1/8" wide styrene. I'm not sure what the next available size is, but if you go too big, you might have to make clearance for the front axle. Also not sure if styrene rod is all you can get, or if tube is available, and if standard T Jet screws will work with pre-made tube. The diameter may be too big.

If you have model kits around, I have (back in my early slotting days) used sprue from models to make posts. You might find the styrene more forgiving though!!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If one pole was out the car would probably have to be pushed to start and it would run slowly. Many people consider the T cars to be throw away items. There are no replacement motor brushes or armatures that I have seen. The motor is soldered in place. Complete motors are available from Lucky Bob's.


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

Rich Dumas said:


> If one pole was out the car would probably have to be pushed to start and it would run slowly. Many people consider the T cars to be throw away items. There are no replacement motor brushes or armatures that I have seen. The motor is soldered in place. Complete motors are available from Lucky Bob's.


Yeah throw a way is what they are.I will save the body,tires and magnets.thanks for all the tips.Will try to make post for bodies to put on a t jet


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You can make your own posts from styrene tubing or you could buy posts from JW's HO Speed parts. Those are made of a stronger plastic, have a foot on the body end and come with a machine screw. Two different lengths are available.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> You can make your own posts from styrene tubing or you could buy posts from JW's HO Speed parts. Those are made of a stronger plastic, have a foot on the body end and come with a machine screw. Two different lengths are available.


could U guys, who make these parts, (4 $$) ..
put links in here 4 us "Tech-Impaired" old..."Coute's" ??? 

TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Most BBs do not allow posting links to sites that are not sponsors. When I write articles on tuning cars I go through the car part by part and include hot links to suppliers. For that reason I can't link directly to my articles either. There is something called Google that works well if you can figure what search terms to use. Otherwise a nice guy might send you a PM with the links.


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*body post*

body post: I got creative today and found some old plastic radios, toys, what ever was broke and a throw away plastic device that did not work or out dated,and I found many(body post),with screws in some cases.I hope they will work.I like everybody's ideas on here and sharing info. I think I am starting to understand things on here.PM me any time ,suggestion welcome and on the thread also


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

snakelee said:


> body post: I got creative today and found some old plastic radios, toys, what ever was broke and a throw away plastic device that did not work or out dated,and I found many(body post),with screws in some cases.I hope they will work.I like everybody's ideas on here and sharing info. I think I am starting to understand things on here.PM me any time ,suggestion welcome and on the thread also


being creative is what its all about. :thumbsup:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Snakelee--- sounds like you threw a wire on the arm in the T chassis. It is fixable-- I do it all the time unfortunately. If the wire is still there but detached just solder it back to the pole, otherwise replace the arm or motor. A small 2mm soldering tip helps immensely.


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

Neorules,hey I looked and guess what?a wire is off the pole,thanks man......will try to repair later


----------

